# The weather!!!



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Here in South Wales today we have had gale force winds, rain and thunder & lightening, how about you?

In fact it rained so hard at one point I'm sure I saw pusser sailing past my up stairs window. 8O :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*rain*

hi Motorhomersimpson

just rain and showers in leicester :roll: \/ \/

i am singing and dancing in the rain :lol:

saruman


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lovely and sunny here, just finished mowing the lawn


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

has been shocking wind and rain over in bristol.....hubby works in swansea so i hope he gets back before they decide to close the bridges due to high winds else he could be looking for somewhere to stay!!!!!


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Just had a cracking thunder storm , but there has been some very heavy showers this afternoon , :bad-words:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

Once again the back garden has reverted to swimming pool status!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sunny and warm in London but a bit windy


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi hannah29,

Hubby should ok getting home I have not heard of any problems this side of the bridge and although we just had another really heavy downpour it’s not as bad as earlier.

As for those in sunshine, I’m making notes, don’t be surprised to see me parked up on your drive if this lot keeps up.  

The west is going to suffer most it seems, around midnight tonight so the forecast say’s, we will be battered by more gale force winds and very heavy rain.

Anyone want to swap my camper for a boat.. :lol: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Wot rain! 
Driven from Hemsby thro Gt Yarmouth,Gorleston,Lowestoft to Pakefield and Kessingland today and back to Norwich, air conditioning on and sunglasses!
Malc


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Lots of wind & rain here in Cheshire too. Dare not stand on my back lawn in fear of sinking. Any one down in water starved Kent is welcome to run a pipeline up here to drain my garden. 

Heading up to Lose Hill CC site in the peak district this weekend, probably even wetter there   

Trevor


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Been absolutely tipping it down here in the soggy Cotswolds in between the odd (very brief) sunny spell or two :roll: 

Our lawn hasn't been cut for 3 weeks and looks like a meadow....anyone got a spare goat I could borrow??? Its been too damned wet for our ancient lawnmower to cope with it!

To top it all, just read an article in the local rag that a drought order is about to be implemented here too :evil:


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Poored down this morning - Gales this afternoon - now it's bright sunshine.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Where in the Cotswolds? Are you close to the escarpment? It cannot be far from me and we've had one very brief shower all day.

Clouding over a bit now though


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Found a satellite picture from the met office of the storm.

You can see why it's mostly Wales and the west that's getting the worse of it.

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Where in the Cotswolds? Are you close to the escarpment? It cannot be far from me and we've had one very brief shower all day.


Hi

living not a stones throw from you and suffering very heavy downpours since lunchtime ...one so heavy that I had to slow down to walking pace on the way home from Cheltenham, I was wondering whether you were in the the next county or the next world ( or maybe another time/space continueum)  ....until I looked at the rain fall radar animation at:

Rain fall Radar animation link (slow to load give it time)

Draw a line up the Bristol channel...we are on the rainy side you must be on the other :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're off to Rutland for the weekend to meet up with other MHF'ers . . . taking plenty of books to read just incase it rains . . . [oh & welly boots] :lol:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.............er..................35 deg...............sorry :wink:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Detourer said:


> .............er..................35 deg...............sorry :wink:


you lucky b.......... 8)

happy travels

saruman


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Mike,

That shows it better than mine, thanks. I know we get a lot of the rain here in the west but at least we’ll still be here in 20 or 30 years time, a lot of east will be under water so they say. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Detourer said:


> .............er..................35 deg...............sorry :wink:


Don't take any notice of him....he comes from Barthelona (apologies to Basil Fawlty) :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

If its any consolation. Huge thunderstorms all night in Bordeaux and rained most of the day.
There is , however , a plus. The wine is really cheap


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sat out on the balcony for 45mins today and had to get youngest son Sam to cover my back afterwards with Aloe Vera yes the weather can be difficult at times


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Where in the Cotswolds? Are you close to the escarpment? It cannot be far from me and we've had one very brief shower all day.
> 
> Clouding over a bit now though


We're at Moreon in Marsh......well named as my garden is now like a quagmire!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I know what the problem is Linda, normally your such a ray of sunshine on here, but because I forgot to call in and see you at Newbury your all gloomy and sad and you *think* it's been raining and miserable…it's probably been a really nice day where you are. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS..Rob


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Or Moreton in the Mush as it's known 'round ere'

It always rains there :wink: 

I'm about 20 miles south on the A 361 after Burford

In the Cotswold escarpment rainshadow according to my old geography teacher.

I can report that it is no longer sunny and there is a bit of a breeze blowing


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:hotsun: Flattery will get you everywhere Rob (well, almost :tongue3: )

I know rain when I see it...its that wet stuff that drops from the sky and makes my hair go frizzy!

Last night it rained most of the night.............. and this morning...........its raining !!!!! #-o 

Oldskool......Moreton in the Mush.....Very appropriate at the moment :toothy2:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

North Yorkshire today and tomorrow
Rain, rain and more bl...y rain.
I wish i had a garage big enough to fit m/home in it looks like another week-end I am unable to fit my new satellite. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Tough luck stevercar, the rain and high winds can’t carry on much longer, terrible when you have a new gadget/accessory and can’t play with it, or in your case, install it. :wink: 

Can’t remember a May like this but I’m sure it has happened before, howling wind and rain here last night (all through the night) but seems to a little brighter today but still very windy with showers (starting sound like a weather man, I am)…always look on the bright side..da, da, da, da,….. :lol: 


MHS…Rob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob
The annoying thing is it keeps threatening to brighten up and has now stopped but not worth the risk.
The downside is more bl...dy Diy the other half wants a new radiator fitted :evil: 

Steve

ps 
Can anyone load an avatar into signature? If yes how?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

If what we are having here is heading up country, well you will be better off indoors doing the rad, I can assure you. Always next weekend.

As for your ps question, I will be sending you a pm to explain how it’s done because it is quite involved, rather than drift this thread off-topic if that’s ok. :wink: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It is sluicing it down here at Rutland Water. Drummer arrived and brought the rain with him we all think.

Its quite windy as well but we are all having fun in Artona's van.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl & others,

shame the weather is bad there, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it whatever it chucks at you.

Have a good time in artona's.  

MHS....Rob


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Wife phoned her mother back in the Uk thismorning....she moaned about the weather over there, wife told he about the "specual offer" on Monarch at the moment and how hot it was here.......result.........she's coming over next week  

And I am seriously thinking of a week in the grey and wet UK :roll:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Still piggin' raining here :bad-words: 

If this carries on much longer we'll all need flippers!
:duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie: :duckie:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Living as I do in East Kent, its not so much a case of lack of rain that is causing the water shortage but lack of harnessing it. We have too much building going on and too many leaks not being dealt with appropriately. To much concrete is preventing the rain getting down to the water table with the result that the underground wells are drying up. 

Water should NEVER have been nationalised. If the companies were not so involved with keeping their shareholders happy then perhaps we wouldn't be in this state. Perhaps with nationalisation leaks would have been attended to immediately not as they are now. My friend's neighbour reported a leak and it took 5 DAYS for anyone to come! 

It never ceases to amaze me how countries such as the Canary Islands with very little rainfall never have a water shortage. Can anyone explain?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rob
Just got the rad and got drenched, not in the mood to fit it now.
I think i'll watch the fish swimming down the road or maybe I will go and look for a new avatar. God I hate the rain.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Invicta

I personally don't think the problem can be layed at the door of privatisation, the SE has a very low annual rainfall, 500mm compared to parts of Scotland with 1,500 and some as high 3,000mm

http://www.metoffice.com/climate/uk/2005/annual/maps/Rainfall_Actual No Stations.jpg

Greater demand caused by more housing, more use of dish washers, car washes etc combined with low rainfall is the cause of the present crisis.

Waste through leaks is a bit of a puzzle to me, 75% of the SE water comes from underground reservoirs .. if pipes leak.. where does it go but back whence it came. 
There needs to be huge investment by goverment to solve a problem which will only get worse year on year.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Gromett and all the folks at the rally. Drummer did bring the rain, he told me he was feeling generous and wanted to share the rainfall. :? :? 
Seriously folks, hope you're all having a good day despite the rain, sure wish I could join you.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Invicta said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how countries such as the Canary Islands with very little rainfall never have a water shortage. Can anyone explain?


Desalination plants?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
Now I am really p.....d off the sun decides to come out at 4.30 I could have had set up by now. :evil: 
Dare I risk going to get m/home :?: 
:evil: Better not knowing my luck i'll just drill the hole and the heavens will open. Just not in the mood for Diy.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just back from weekend in the New Forest and it seems the last 3 times I've been there I say "I've never seen so much surface water in the New Forest".

If this carries on I reckon we're sinking.

Caught the Countryfile forecast lunchtime and it's rain until Friday ('cos that's as far as it goes) but as a Bank Holiday weekend follows it, whaddya reckon? :-(

Dave


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Found a site that give 14 day forecasts on weather around UK and beyond.......

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/warnings.asp

Malc


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Malc,

Thanks for the link, I checked my area on there yesterday and guess what, heavy rain/showers until June 5th and that was every day until June 5th … great.  

Role on the winter, at least it’s dry here in winter. :lol: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

OH MARVELLOUS!!!

Thursday 1st & Friday 2nd June will be such fun at Stratford..........NOT!!

:evil: :evil: 

Just for the record its loveley and sunny here at the moment but still raining! :roll: 

I'm going back to bed and I'm not getting up until mid-June!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

We have just returned from a weekend in birmingham - we went to see Status Quo at the NEC. It rained non stop from Friday lunch to when we left this morning. Drought, what drought!

Dave

656


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

I've just home to 2 (two) letters from Thames Water containing 'Important information about the drought'.

Given the state of our lane this afternoon, they can only have been delivered by boat :? 

I also had to sign a disclaimer at the works restaurant today before they would sell me a fried egg with a soft yolk.

It's the little things that make you cross :x


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

All this rain - its just a fiendish ploy by the government to take our minds off their repeated cock-ups . . weather not due to improve until just after the general election :lol: [mind you, THAT depends on who wins, so we could have seasons that go; cold rain / warm rain / warmer rain and sunshine on both the Queens birthday & prime ministers birthday :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> OH MARVELLOUS!!!
> 
> I'm going back to bed and I'm not getting up until mid-June!!!!!!!!!


Hi Linda, I think I'll join you, not in your bed, although it's probably a very nice bed...oh, burger, anyone have a ladder I can borrow this hole I dug is very deep :lol: :lol:

I saw the news early this morning, showing Brighton deserted, ferry with smashed windows after being hit by a 40ft wave.

They said it looks set to continue until the middle of June.

Yes you guessed it, it's raining again here in South Wales and has been for over a week 

Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:laughing3: :laughing3: :laughing3: :laughing3: :laughing3:

** visions of Rob down a big hole and up to his neck in mud!**

Hey, guess what....ITS SUNNY!!! :sunny: 
Its been sunny for the last 3 hours.........Oh happy day!!! \/


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Same here  

Lawn has grown 4"


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I hope all this rain stops soon - we ladies are running out of 'competition t-shirts' :tshirt: :rofl: 

Sharon


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Competition t.Shirts!!!!!!!!!!!

Just my luck - here in Brizzle it has not rained all day!

I have just cut the grass.

This is the wettest drought since records began


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"This is the wettest drought since records began"

LOL :lol: 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don't mention rain to me we have just abandoned our treck down south due to it chucking it down, camping on grass and mud everywhere and no we didn't get stuck :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Look on the bright side we have just finished a long weekend in the peak district and now thanks to the various downpours, unremitting showers and a couple of cloudbursts I am really sure that all the leaks have been fixed.

Regards Frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Found this on the BBC web site, quite a neat map of the weather, if you click rain then the single arrow on the right of the controls, it shows the rain moving across the country.

Link in next post  

Ok, I have nothing better to do, can't even wash my van because of this weather. :twisted: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

oooop's forgot the link.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ukweather/rain.shtml#no_url

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear Rob boo boo's again :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Oh dear Rob boo boo's again :lol:


Boo boo??? Rob???? never :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rob, you shouldn't even be contemplating washing your van.....don't you know, there's a water shortage?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just for a change its piddled down here all day....... again !!!! 8O

I'm going back to bed! Night all!!
:sleeping:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It's going to be 98F in Per Pig Nan S of F I think on Monday. In fact in the 90's in all S of F and S of S. Hope it is not that hot when I get there - with my blubber I shall cause an oil slick in that heat.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking good for the weekend.

I'd like to be away tonight but wife is dropping round to see a friend for a while. 

Off in the morning to Barns Ness just outside Dunbar, East Lothian.

Looking foward to the break and some time on the beach.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2point,

Have a great time, the weather has definitely changed for the better, it was a long time coming, but perhaps summer is here at last.

Safe journey enjoy the rest.  

MHS…Rob


----------

